# Moving Diary



## David_&_Letitia

It's 2.30am here and for the first time in years, I can't sleep. So many jumbled thoughts that I must write them down to restore some order! We have been planning to move to Cyprus for 2 years now, and our main research tool has been this excellent Forum and the help which the regulars give to those of us who are planning to take the plunge. Thank you all for your input - not just to me, but to others as I have also benefitted from your advice to them. It must be frustrating to be asked the same questions over and over again especially by posters who do not check previous posts for the same subject, yet you persevere. I salute you all! I finally retire in Oct 14 after 42 years service in the Royal Marines (25 years) and latterly the Royal Irish Regiment (17 years). I do not need or intend to seek employment as my pensions should prove sufficient for our needs. We intend to live in the Paphos region but not in Paphos town. We love Polis and many of the villages between Polis and Paphos but have yet to finally decide where specifically. We will let our house out here and rent in Cyprus for at least 1 year before deciding if we wish to sell here and buy there.

The escape plan is as follows (some plagiarised from MacManiac's excellent 55 days in Bexhill thread). Please feel free to make suggestions as you think appropriate:

Jan-Jun 14

Prepare UK house for rental (re-decoration etc)
De-clutter house and de-junk personal possessions to charity shops
Digitise photos, DVDs, CDs etc

Jul/Aug 14:

Renew passports to ensure 10 year validity
Renew driving licences to ensure 10 year validity
Renew EHICs to ensure 5 year validity
Book McGimpsey Removals for furniture and possessions - 20ft container?
Ensure Removals Company uses Peter Morton as agent in Cyprus
Put UK house on market for long term let wef 15 Oct 14
Arrange Pet Passport for our Shih Tzu Bonnie (min 3 months before travel)
Meet with UK tax consultant for advice
Arrange dog travel on a suitable flight with us through Jet Set Pets

3-17 Sep 14 

2 week working holiday to Cyprus (Polis) in order to:

Open Cyprus bank account(s) - Need UK bank statements, utility bills.
Find and secure long term unfurnished rental property wef 1 Oct 14.
Obtain PAYG pre-loaded mobile phone Sim Cards.
Check on medical insurance
(Possibly) find decent car to purchase in preparation for move.

22-30 Sep 14

Handover period at work
Open Currency Fair account online
Book ferry for one way travel by car NI to Plymouth
Book one way flights UK to Cyprus
Arrange limited transfers of money from UK A/C to Cyprus A/C via Currency Fair
Apply for Form S1 (is this worthwhile?)
Take advantage of UK Summer sales to purchase decent fans, Summer clothes etc.

1-14 Oct 14

Pack up belongings and effect removals
Cancel and stop direct debits for TV, Broadband, Landline, Mobiles etc
Arrange re-direction of post with Royal Mail
Arrange rates reduction for Landlords with Belfast City Council
Contact UK tax office to arrange rebate and ensure pensions not taxed at 40%

15 Oct 14

UK House keys to letting agents
Meter readings for gas and electric
Leave NI by car/ferry

16-28 Oct 14

Stay with children in Plymouth (60th birthday/retirement/40th wedding anniversary party on 25 Oct 14)
Bequeath car to son (with proviso of lift to airport!)

29 Oct 14

Fly to Cyprus

30 Oct 14

Live the rest of our lives in the sunshine! 😎


----------



## MacManiac

Gosh, that takes me back to 2012 and the planning phase for our move to Cyprus. What is it with the military mind that makes lists and planning so vital (Proper Planning and Preparation Prevents P*** Poor Performance).

Glad you found 55 Days in Bexhill so valuable - it certainly enabled me to sleep at night in those exciting months leading up to our departure.

Polis, and the villages surrounding it, is (despite the occasional jibes from forum members about living in the backwater) a marvellous place to live. The only pain is having to drive to Paphos on shopping expeditions every now and again.

Arriving in Polis in October, 2012, we soon found our way to Mikis Tavern (Miki's Tavern | Fish Restaurant | Bar | Wine Bar | Coffee Bar | Polis Chrysochous | Paphos | Cyprus) and this has provided a great base for us since. Being invited to various events there - as his guest - when we found ourselves one of only two English couples, has been a marvellous introduction to Greek Cypriot society here. Arriving for his "Name Day" was an eye-opener.

Good luck in the next few busy months and perhaps we will bump into each other in one hostelry or another in the autumn.


----------



## Geraldine

Hello, Phew, no wonder you can't sleep!!

Don't forget some basic meds, Germolene, etc and anything you can't live without...in my case Ovaltine...I know, sad really, but now YouKays are closing down this weekend, I have stocked up.

I hope it all pans out to the letter !


----------



## David_&_Letitia

MacManiac said:


> (Proper Planning and Preparation Prevents P*** Poor Performance).


Spooky! - finally went to bed at 3, but up again at 6. Was in the shower and the 7 P's which we tend to quote in the military to each other were in my head, then I came down to see you quote it!



MacManiac said:


> Good luck in the next few busy months and perhaps we will bump into each other in one hostelry or another in the autumn.


Thanks Martin. The last 2 years have flown by! We visited and enjoyed the hospitality at Miki's Tavern on a few occasions the last time we were in Polis (Oct 13), mainly on your recommendation (at the time you were helping him with his website). Maybe we could meet there in September - it would be great to pick your brains!


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Geraldine said:


> Hello, Phew, no wonder you can't sleep!!
> 
> Don't forget some basic meds, Germolene, etc and anything you can't live without...in my case Ovaltine...I know, sad really, but now YouKays are closing down this weekend, I have stocked up.
> 
> I hope it all pans out to the letter !


Thanks Geraldine, a good point, and I've now added meds to the list of stock up items (which also includes electric blankets). In our case, We enjoy oriental style food and I will certainly be bringing over a good stock of special ingredients (although I expect with the growing Chinese community there, you may have Chinese Supermarkets available now?)


----------



## MacManiac

David_&_Letitia said:


> Spooky! - finally went to bed at 3, but up again at 6. Was in the shower and the 7 P's which we tend to quote in the military to each other were in my head, then I came down to see you quote it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Martin. The last 2 years have flown by! We visited and enjoyed the hospitality at Miki's Tavern on a few occasions the last time we were in Polis (Oct 13), mainly on your recommendation (at the time you were helping him with his website). Maybe we could meet there in September - it would be great to pick your brains!


Oh I don't think so  

Meeting in a tavern, and possibly enjoying ourselves. How dreadful ...

You have chosen a good time to visit and an even better time to move. When we arrived in October, two years ago, we found the weather just perfect, lovely November sunshine with the occasional dramatic thunderstorm and downpour, and then a gentle initiation into a Cypriot "winter".

Send me a PM with your email address and I'll let you have ours, and we look forward to meeting you both.


----------



## zach21uk

Maybe I could do with writing down a nice, well organized plan like this. Certainly seems to be well thought out and organized.

Good luck!


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Update:

We had our house survey on Tuesday. If we want to bring everything, we will exceed a 20ft container and need to cut back. I'm extremely surprised as I thought we were minimalist and I have been actively de-junking for a number of months! I can only conclude that Letitia has too many outfits!

Anyway, I asked for 2 quotes - 1 for a 20ft container and the other for a 40ft container with one of our cars. I had not previously planned to ship a car over, but at the last minute thought would be cost effective after we arrive as it would give us plenty of time to find a decent replacement. The car is a 5 year old Suzuki Splash 1.3 diesel which does 70mpg and in UK is taxed at £30 per year - low emissions and eco friendly! It is high mileage at 90,000 miles but these are mainly motorway commuting miles, I've had it from new and had it serviced every year, so I'm content with it's reliability.

There are some factors regarding the size of container to take into account which clearly affect the quotes. The 20 ft container can be placed in our drive for loading direct but the 40ft means that our house contents would need to be loaded into a removals truck and loaded into the container at the company premises. Clearly, the car needs to be loaded at their premises in any case.

After seeing some good comments on this Forum about Peter Morton in Cyprus, I had asked the removals company here to make contact and advise me accordingly. The company here usually deals with Orbit, and I have seen equally good reviews about them, although I note that they were very slow in removing packing materials in one particular review.

I received the quotes this evening - a 20ft shipment will cost £4860 and a 40ft costs £6,540. They are certainly within the parameters I had expected. The service includes packing and unpacking and all shipping, customs clearances, paperwork etc. Packing will take 2 days, and shipping is estimated to be 4-5 weeks. Insurance is extra at 3% of the value of our goods


----------



## mta

Sell everything, get on flight, rent fully furnished house. Job done.


----------



## Geraldine

No. Bring all you can...including the car. You can always sell off any unwanted items in the free ads.

I brought my Suzuki over with me too, I had looked after it in th UK and it had FSH so I at least knew I had a reliable car.


----------



## mta

All you need is somewhere to live, a job, a car and a beach.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

mta said:


> Sell everything, get on flight, rent fully furnished house. Job done.


Actually, I had considered this some time ago and decided against it. I think that renting unfurnished but having your own furniture and style etc transforms a property into a home. Of course, it's not just the large items of furniture, it's TVs, PCs, electrical equipment, tools and general 'stuff' which we don't think of until someone comes in and quantifies it in cubic capacity or in replacement value...


----------



## nemo1843

We had the same problem, all our worldly goods exceeded a 20ft container - so we bought the car with us and packed several extra electrical items, bags of dog food, garden furniture etc.

We rent and it is lovely to come back to your own furniture - it does make you feel at home. My son even thinks the furniture looks better in the house here than it did back in the UK.

We actually went on to sell the car here to buy another 4 x 4, and infact got far more for it here than we paid for it in the UK.

Happy moving!


----------



## David_&_Letitia

nemo1843 said:


> We had the same problem, all our worldly goods exceeded a 20ft container - so we bought the car with us and packed several extra electrical items, bags of dog food, garden furniture etc.
> 
> We rent and it is lovely to come back to your own furniture - it does make you feel at home. My son even thinks the furniture looks better in the house here than it did back in the UK.
> 
> We actually went on to sell the car here to buy another 4 x 4, and infact got far more for it here than we paid for it in the UK.
> 
> Happy moving!


Thank you - very encouraging!

How did Nemo adjust to his new environment - or more specifically to the climate?

We are bringing Bonnie - our Shi Tzu. I e-mailed AIA (Thomson Flight's agents for pet travel for those who don't know) to ask if they operated from Exeter or Bristol. As the nearest airports to our 3 children, they would be our preferred departure points and to minimise the stress on Bonnie (or is it Letitia?!) we want to fly on the same flight. Their reply was to tell us to fill out an online form with our proposed itinerary including flight number and airport. I did this only to receive an e-mail stating that they did not operate from either Exeter or Bristol and to try another airport. Frustrating, as it would be far simpler to tell me which airports they DO operate from and I would work on that as my start point. I am aware from your previous posts that you flew with Thomson from Bournemouth and that may be our next best choice, or maybe Gatwick.

AIA don't sell travel crates, but have a link to a site which does. However, I'm really not happy with the look of them as they seem to be just wire cages. What did you do for Nemo?


----------



## nemo1843

Hi David

Have sent you a PM regarding flying Nemo.


----------



## Baywatch

David_&_Letitia said:


> Thank you - very encouraging!
> 
> How did Nemo adjust to his new environment - or more specifically to the climate?
> 
> We are bringing Bonnie - our Shi Tzu. I e-mailed AIA (Thomson Flight's agents for pet travel for those who don't know) to ask if they operated from Exeter or Bristol. As the nearest airports to our 3 children, they would be our preferred departure points and to minimise the stress on Bonnie (or is it Letitia?!) we want to fly on the same flight. Their reply was to tell us to fill out an online form with our proposed itinerary including flight number and airport. I did this only to receive an e-mail stating that they did not operate from either Exeter or Bristol and to try another airport. Frustrating, as it would be far simpler to tell me which airports they DO operate from and I would work on that as my start point. I am aware from your previous posts that you flew with Thomson from Bournemouth and that may be our next best choice, or maybe Gatwick.
> 
> AIA don't sell travel crates, but have a link to a site which does. However, I'm really not happy with the look of them as they seem to be just wire cages. What did you do for Nemo?


Hi!
Just curious, have you considered to take your dog as hand luggage? It must be small enough for that?


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Baywatch said:


> Hi!
> Just curious, have you considered to take your dog as hand luggage? It must be small enough for that?


Anders,

We would love to be able to do this, but as I understand it, no UK airline would allow it. The only dogs that are allowed in the cabin are guide or assistance dogs...


----------



## Geraldine

I used PBS International Freight Ltd based in Crawley to move my two dogs, they provided the airline approved cages too and at a competitive price. They were very helpful and the dogs were on the same flight as me.

We flew out from Manchester, but I am sure they have an office at Gatwick (?)


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Geraldine said:


> I used PBS International Freight Ltd based in Crawley to move my two dogs, they provided the airline approved cages too and at a competitive price. They were very helpful and the dogs were on the same flight as me.
> 
> We flew out from Manchester, but I am sure they have an office at Gatwick (?)


Thank you Geraldine.

Talagirl has also been really helpful with information about Monarch Airlines and their agents TFA Logistics. I will check out both leads.


----------



## Baywatch

David_&_Letitia said:


> Anders,
> 
> We would love to be able to do this, but as I understand it, no UK airline would allow it. The only dogs that are allowed in the cabin are guide or assistance dogs...


That is not true. We have a customer with two french bulldogs, they fly to and from UK to Cyprus as hand luggage. The will stay here on Wednesday, I can ask what company if you want?


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Baywatch said:


> That is not true. We have a customer with two french bulldogs, they fly to and from UK to Cyprus as hand luggage. The will stay here on Wednesday, I can ask what company if you want?


Yes please Anders - much appreciated


----------



## Baywatch

David_&_Letitia said:


> Yes please Anders - much appreciated


Google say not allowed but I will ask


----------



## hiatusxenia

You need a proper airline approved carrier for your dog. Usually a rigid plastic. They are quite strict about sizes. Your agent or carrier should be able to advise you of the right size. Once you have the right size you could check ebay for a used one.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

I had estimated around £1k for one way flights including Bonnie. Having now had quotes:

One way seat only flights from Birmingham to Paphos with Monarch Airlines in Oct = £49.99 each
1 x 20kg suitcase from Birmingham to Paphos with Monarch Airlines = £22.99 each
1 x dog in pet carrier as cargo in hold (total weight around 13kg) with Monarch Airlines = £538

It sort of puts some perspective on having a dog as a member of the family.

Not complaining - just saying...!

lane:


----------



## Geraldine

When you get the dog crate,encourage Bonnie into it, she needs to be familiar with it , and in it, before the flight or it will be stressful for her. I had my cages for over a week and by the time D day arrived, my two were sleeping in them & I could close the door without them reacting.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

A very good point Geraldine - thank you.

Bonnie is not used to confined spaces but really hates being left alone more than anything. Everywhere Letitia goes in the house, she follows her like a shadow. When Letitia is away and I'm looking after her, I get the same treatment. She was a rescued dog 9 years ago having been abandoned in a derelict house which had made her quite nervous but over the years she has improved.

Twice a year, we take her on the ferry across the Irish Sea and she has to be confined to a kennel on the side of the ship which is about 6 x the size of the pet crate for air travel. Despite the fact that we would leave her bed and a soft toy in the kennel she really stresses herself out in it and we often therefore choose to leave her in the car instead which is only slightly better.

We probably stress as much as her to be honest when we leave her like this.


----------



## hiatusxenia

Geraldine's advice is very good. Get the carrier as soon as you can and encourage Bonnie to get comfortable with it.


----------



## Baywatch

David_&_Letitia said:


> I had estimated around £1k for one way flights including Bonnie. Having now had quotes:
> 
> One way seat only flights from Birmingham to Paphos with Monarch Airlines in Oct = £49.99 each
> 1 x 20kg suitcase from Birmingham to Paphos with Monarch Airlines = £22.99 each
> 1 x dog in pet carrier as cargo in hold (total weight around 13kg) with Monarch Airlines = £538
> 
> It sort of puts some perspective on having a dog as a member of the family.
> 
> Not complaining - just saying...!
> 
> lane:


Yeah you are so right! There is no reason more than GREED for the high prices for animals.


----------



## Geraldine

David_&_Letitia said:


> A very good point Geraldine - thank you.
> 
> Bonnie is not used to confined spaces but really hates being left alone more than anything. Everywhere Letitia goes in the house, she follows her like a shadow. When Letitia is away and I'm looking after her, I get the same treatment. She was a rescued dog 9 years ago having been abandoned in a derelict house which had made her quite nervous but over the years she has improved.
> 
> Twice a year, we take her on the ferry across the Irish Sea and she has to be confined to a kennel on the side of the ship which is about 6 x the size of the pet crate for air travel. Despite the fact that we would leave her bed and a soft toy in the kennel she really stresses herself out in it and we often therefore choose to leave her in the car instead which is only slightly better.
> 
> We probably stress as much as her to be honest when we leave her like this.


Unfortunately, it is the only quick way to travel here for dogs. I sometimes think, which has been said before, that we are perhaps worse than the dog, in terms of stress, at leaving them and they are sure to pick up on that.

One of my dogs would be joined at the hip if possible so leaving them at the freight terminal was a bit tearful.....BUT...the plane hold is dark, air conditioned and without you there, she will no doubt sleep. Imagine the joy at seeing her at the other end!

I watched my 2 dogs being unloaded from the plane whilst we were still on it, in fact it's a wonder the plane didn't tip over as so many were also watching from the opposite aisle!

They were fine really


----------



## PeteandSylv

We brought our dog over with no ill effects. When let out of his crate he went mad running around excited to see us and then commenced to pee for England, we knew he would never pee in the dog carrier!

As Geraldine has said, I am sure most animals spend the trip asleep. This means that any stress they might feel is over very quickly and forgotten. I am sure that humans create their own stress in this situation with the risk of passing it onto the dog.

Just hand the dog over and trust in the handlers. We found them very competent. You can then relax and enjoy the flight, after all none of you have any choice now you've decided to come.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers

For our 3 cats, we went with Thompson / AIA Pets, we came on the same flight from LGW to PFO (in October), and it cost us £339 - they went in a single large crate, 81x57x62 cms. 

all in all, they got better service then we did....

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv

Baywatch said:


> That is not true. We have a customer with two french bulldogs, they fly to and from UK to Cyprus as hand luggage. The will stay here on Wednesday, I can ask what company if you want?


Unless these dogs are registered assistance dogs this cannot be true. The UK regulations are very clear:

_On some air routes, registered assistance dogs may travel in the cabin. Other dogs, cats and ferrets will travel as cargo._

https://www.gov.uk/pet-travel-information-for-pet-owners#routes-and-transport-companies

Cyprus Airways: _All pets from / to UK have to be carried as Cargo due to U.K. regulations & procedures_


Pete


----------



## zach21uk

I guess it varies from country to country. My cat will be travelling as hand luggage from Belgrade to Larnaca with Air Serbia.


----------



## Baywatch

zach21uk said:


> I guess it varies from country to country. My cat will be travelling as hand luggage from Belgrade to Larnaca with Air Serbia.


It is UK that is special, I have not heard of any other European country where it is not possible


----------



## PeteandSylv

Baywatch said:


> It is UK that is special, I have not heard of any other European country where it is not possible


Sensible more like. The last thing I want on a flight are cats and dogs making their noises and their smells and soppy owners cooing and fussing.

No fear of that with Easyjet, thank goodness.

Pee


----------



## Baywatch

PeteandSylv said:


> Sensible more like. The last thing I want on a flight are cats and dogs making their noises and their smells and soppy owners cooing and fussing.
> 
> No fear of that with Easyjet, thank goodness.
> 
> Pee


We live in a free world where everyone can have his own opinion


----------



## David_&_Letitia

We all know our own dogs/cats etc. 

In Bonnie's case, I know that she would be no hassle and no-one would hear a peep out of her. However, we have a neighbour with a very yappy dog. On the rare occasions when we are able to sit in the garden on a pleasant Summer day, all we can hear is this particular dog - non stop. 

I therefore have to agree with Pete, that if I was on a 5 hour flight, I would be quite annoyed if such a dog was in the cabin. The owner, (as I have said above) would probably know in advance what was going to happen and would be entirely selfish in allowing it.


----------



## Geraldine

Personally, I would rather listen to a dog than 6 undisciplined,unruly,whinging brats kicking your seat and swinging on the back of it.

Like you say, free expression.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Geraldine said:


> Personally, I would rather listen to a dog than 6 undisciplined,unruly,whinging brats kicking your seat and swinging on the back of it.
> 
> Like you say, free expression.


How about 5 ??

Pete


----------



## Geraldine

How about none ...


----------



## zach21uk

Geraldine said:


> Personally, I would rather listen to a dog than 6 undisciplined,unruly,whinging brats kicking your seat and swinging on the back of it.


Never forget that, once upon a time, a long long time ago (by the sounds of it), in a far away land, YOU were one of those whinging brats!


----------



## expatme

zach21uk said:


> Never forget that, once upon a time, a long long time ago (by the sounds of it), in a far away land, YOU were one of those whinging brats!


But usualy in those long ago days. Children were seen and not heard. Taught to say please and thank you.


----------



## PeteandSylv

Did they have airplanes in those days?

Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia

PeteandSylv said:


> Did they have airplanes in those days?
> 
> Pete


:behindsofa:


----------



## Veronica

PeteandSylv said:


> Did they have airplanes in those days?
> 
> Pete


Yes but they had twin wings and propellers


----------



## Geraldine

zach21uk said:


> Never forget that, once upon a time, a long long time ago (by the sounds of it), in a far away land, YOU were one of those whinging brats!


Ahhh!!

In those 'once upon a time', 'bygone days' when candles were the only light, before you were even a merest twinkle in your daddy's eye, some of us were being taught life skills at an early age.... respect, manners, discipline and the difference between right and wrong.

Something sadly lacking in this so called modern era, I hate to say.

:focus:


----------



## mdekkers

zach21uk said:


> Never forget that, once upon a time, a long long time ago (by the sounds of it), in a far away land, YOU were one of those whinging brats!


A time when the occasional slap over the head would not be seen as cruel and unusual punishment.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv

When we all could play in the street safely; when bankers were treated with respect for their honesty and integrity; when coppers were seen on the beat; when polio, smallpox and TB were still dreaded killers........

Pete


----------



## MacManiac

All our yesterdays ... memories ...


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Update:

*One way* flights for Letitia, me and Bonnie booked with Monarch flying from Birmingham on 29 Oct 14 (Thank you Ann & Neil for the invaluable advice which led to this decision). We arrive in Paphos at 2040hrs. However, the e-mail from TFA Logistics (Monarch Airlines Cargo Agents) states:

_On arrival at destination airport:- 
COLLECT ANY BAGGAGE, EXIT THE PASSENGER TERMINAL LOCATE AND PROCEED TO THE AIRTRANS AT OLD AIRPORT CARGO 
AT THE IMPORT RECEPTION QUOTE TICKET NUMBER,SHOW SOME FORM OF IDENTIFICATION 
AND COLLECT PET. PLEASE NOTE THE FOLLOWING HANDLING CHARGES FOR 
PETS COLLECTED BETWEEN 08:00 AND 20:00 HRS MONDAY TO FRIDAY APPROX 36.00EUROS_

Do I take it from this, that the Import Reception at Paphos closes at 2000hrs or simply that different charges apply after that time?


----------



## PeteandSylv

If I remember correctly we arrived very early in the morning (outside the hours you quoted) and had to pay extra to cover the Custom Officer's overtime.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers

Interesting - we had our cats waiting for us at the side of the baggage collection lines. I would call them and double check, and get their answer in writing or email

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## David_&_Letitia

PeteandSylv said:


> If I remember correctly we arrived very early in the morning (outside the hours you quoted) and had to pay extra to cover the Custom Officer's overtime.
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete. Does the terminology 'Airtrans at Old Airport Cargo' sound about right?


----------



## Geraldine

That money,if I am correct is to pay the vet who signs your paperwork off. They must have another system in place for after hours.....probably some extortionate fee. I should check with the booking agent.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

mdekkers said:


> Interesting - we had our cats waiting for us at the side of the baggage collection lines. I would call them and double check, and get their answer in writing or email
> 
> Martijn :ranger:





Geraldine said:


> That money,if I am correct is to pay the vet who signs your paperwork off. They must have another system in place for after hours.....probably some extortionate fee. I should check with the booking agent.


I have e-mailed the Agent as advised, and will let you know the outcome whenever I receive a reply.


----------



## Geraldine

As Martijn says, the pets are awaiting your arrival at the baggage collection with a staff member but that was during the hours mentioned when I arrived in Paphos.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

David_&_Letitia said:


> I have e-mailed the Agent as advised, and will let you know the outcome whenever I receive a reply.


The agents have replied and said that the information was generic and not specific to Paphos airport. Hopefully, it will be as Martyn said - collection in the main passenger terminal.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

At last, we received our passports today - renewed for 10 years and 9 months. I was getting worried as it has taken 7 weeks rather than the 3 weeks the Passport Office advise.

Bonnie's Pet Passport also received today along with her Rabies jab. For the benefit of those who may be thinking of doing the same thing and may be interested - the cost for her was £72.

I had planned to renew our photo card driving licences here in the UK before leaving (they are due to be renewed in May 15). However, DVLNI require our passports as well as our old photo card driving licences for renewal. As we need both for our 2 week trip to Cyprus on 3 Sep, I am unwilling to take the risk of not getting them back in time. As we only have 2-3 weeks between returning to the UK and letting our house, it seems that I will have to delay renewal and do it in Cyprus. The process for this on the Cypriot website appears to be simple enough. Has anyone done it and if so, was it straight forward?


----------



## Baywatch

David_&_Letitia said:


> At last, we received our passports today - renewed for 10 years and 9 months. I was getting worried as it has taken 7 weeks rather than the 3 weeks the Passport Office advise.
> 
> Bonnie's Pet Passport also received today along with her Rabies jab. For the benefit of those who may be thinking of doing the same thing and may be interested - the cost for her was £72.
> 
> I had planned to renew our photo card driving licences here in the UK before leaving (they are due to be renewed in May 15). However, DVLNI require our passports as well as our old photo card driving licences for renewal. As we need both for our 2 week trip to Cyprus on 3 Sep, I am unwilling to take the risk of not getting them back in time. As we only have 2-3 weeks between returning to the UK and letting our house, it seems that I will have to delay renewal and do it in Cyprus. The process for this on the Cypriot website appears to be simple enough. Has anyone done it and if so, was it straight forward?


You want to renew a UK licence to a Cyprus one? If so it should be very straightforward. But you never can tell


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Update:

We had our letting agent visit today to take photos and discuss costs to rent out our UK property.

We can achieve £750pcm which equates to an annual rental income of £9k. A tenant is already lined up. So far, so good.

However, the costs of letting here are:

One off Energy Assessment Fee (EPC) £78
Initial Letting Agents 'Finders Fee' £900 (1 months rent + VAT)
One off Tenancy Deposit Scheme £15
One off Landlord Registration Fees to Belfast City Council £70
One off Inventory Fee £85
Annual Management Fees £780
Annual Rates £1200 (yes, NI still pays rates as opposed to Council Tax!)
Annual Landlord Insurance Premium £200
Annual Accountant Fees £300
Annual Tax @ 20% (all items above are tax deductible) £1074

Net result - from a rental income of £9k, we will actually receive less than 50% net.

Oh well, I suppose that it's more than we would get in interest if we sold up and banked the capital...!!!

On a more positive note - we are just 8 weeks away from achieving our dream, and 2 days away from our 2 week working holiday in Polis...


----------



## David_&_Letitia

...forgot to mention the following items:

Marketing Fee £78
Gas Safety Certificate £85


----------



## zach21uk

I should think you might be able to avoid the letting fee of £900 by advertising for and finding a tenant privately? You can run criminal background checks online these days for a small fee as well as credit checks, again for a small fee. A bit of leg/brain work, but a big saving so worth it perhaps?

I guess there isn't a lot you can do about all the other associated costs


----------



## MacManiac

David_&_Letitia said:


> Update:
> 
> We had our letting agent visit today to take photos and discuss costs to rent out our UK property.
> 
> We can achieve £750pcm which equates to an annual rental income of £9k. A tenant is already lined up. So far, so good.
> 
> However, the costs of letting here are:
> 
> One off Energy Assessment Fee (EPC) £78
> Initial Letting Agents 'Finders Fee' £900 (1 months rent + VAT)
> One off Tenancy Deposit Scheme £15
> One off Landlord Registration Fees to Belfast City Council £70
> One off Inventory Fee £85
> Annual Management Fees £780
> Annual Rates £1200 (yes, NI still pays rates as opposed to Council Tax!)
> Annual Landlord Insurance Premium £200
> Annual Accountant Fees £300
> Annual Tax @ 20% (all items above are tax deductible) £1074
> 
> Net result - from a rental income of £9k, we will actually receive less than 50% net.
> 
> Oh well, I suppose that it's more than we would get in interest if we sold up and banked the capital...!!!
> 
> On a more positive note - we are just 8 weeks away from achieving our dream, and 2 days away from our 2 week working holiday in Polis...


Bum ...

Looking forward to seeing you after you arrive. Give us a call when you get settled and we'll meet up at Mikis or wherever. If you are as excited as we were, then you must be really excited


----------



## Geraldine

It's all coming together nicely!

Have a good flight out here and enjoy the recce and errr.... and the R&R in Mikis !!


----------



## mdekkers

why are they charging a "marketing fee" when they are also taking a month's rent. I'm with zach - this should be easy to DIY.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Pam n Dave

I think that you are being robbed.

We have a property in the UK and only pay a monthly fee of 10% of the rental to the letting agent plus the cost any repairs that need undertaking. There is a gas safety check of around £70 each year and that is the only exception.

The agent deals with everything else.


----------



## nemo1843

Did lettings for a living in the UK, and the norm there is that you pay a management fee of approx. 10% per month (plus VAT) and then pay for any repairs. You also need to have a gas safety certificate EVERY year, and sometimes an electrical safety (although this is not mandatory). An EPC is also required for the property (although this may have changed in the UK now). There is an initial inventory fee and a checkout fee when the tenants leave. Oh and of course buildings insurance - so there is more to pay for than you initially think.

£900 finders fee seems extortionate - and then you are going to be charged management fees!

In the UK the tenant is responsible for the council tax (rates) and all bills. 

Still, at least you are rented and on your way which is the main thing, and you are getting some income.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

zach21uk said:


> I should think you might be able to avoid the letting fee of £900 by advertising for and finding a tenant privately? You can run criminal background checks online these days for a small fee as well as credit checks, again for a small fee. A bit of leg/brain work, but a big saving so worth it perhaps?
> 
> I guess there isn't a lot you can do about all the other associated costs





mdekkers said:


> why are they charging a "marketing fee" when they are also taking a month's rent. I'm with zach - this should be easy to DIY.
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


We were told that the Marketing Fee is for the photos, the brochure and the adverts in 'Property Pal' and other publications to advertise the house.

The Finder's Fee (apparently) reflects the cost of showing the house to various prospective tenants, obtaining references, credit checks etc.

About 16 years ago, when we first moved from Devon to Belfast, we let our Plymouth house to someone we knew on a DIY basis. All went well for the first 18 months, then the rent stopped. It took another 18 months to evict with the lost rent and legal fees amounting to a substantial amount of money. We clearly do not want to go down the DIY route again, and the thought of letting this time filled me with apprehension. I even considered keeping the house empty to avoid the potential problems of having a tenant. However, after much deliberation, I have come to the conclusion that the reason for letting is not to rely on rental income, but to have our house looked after on a long term basis.

We may sell after two or three years, but in the current financial climate, I believe that our money is safer invested in a UK property than either the bank, or a Cypriot property. On a darker note, I also believe that our children will, when the time comes, find it easier to realise their inheritance in the UK.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

MacManiac said:


> Bum ...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you after you arrive. Give us a call when you get settled and we'll meet up at Mikis or wherever. If you are as excited as we were, then you must be really excited


We are both as excited as it's possible to be! For the last two years we have thought about it, researched it and talked about it. The last piece of the plan is our 2 week recce starting tomorrow in order to find a house to rent, open a bank account etc.

We were 'dined out' of the Officer's Mess last week and the reality of final retirement struck home. There is no apprehension about retiring - I am really ready to hang up my boots!

I'll give you a call on Thursday to arrange a meet up at Miki's.


----------



## zach21uk

It still seems like they are taking you for a ride on the costs they are charging you and other members seem to agree. 

Obviously it doesn't make a difference to any of us either way, but if you can maximize your rental income, it seems like a non-choice. 

I checked with a friend of mine in the UK and he confirmed what Nemo said regarding council tax - tenant should be responsible for it.

Anyway, good luck with the rest of your move!


----------



## hiatusxenia

I'm a landlady with many properties in and around London and this sounds exhorbitant to me. 10% + VAT is the absolute most you should pay, so please shop around. No extra advertising - what rubbish. Their fees should include everything: advertising, viewings & management but EPC's, gas safety, inventories etc., are separate and on top of the 10%. Sometimes they will include the deposit protection but usually that is extra as well. 

Can I just point out that having an agent will NOT protect you from the scenario you described. They generally distance themselves once things go wrong but obviously are useful since they are on the spot and can usually organise repairs, etc., quickly (at extra cost). A good one will offer advice but they really are few and far between. 

You can very easily organise this yourselves, but these days it is very time consuming - particularly at the start/end of the tenancy. I would advise that you leave keys with a trusted friend or family member and organise a good plumber and handyman before you leave. Perhaps you may already know some ? Even the deposit can be protected by you for free.

Most decent inventory firms will organise a check-in and check-out as well.

The tenants should pay all the bills, including the council tax. 

Shop around!


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Well, I managed to (reasonably painlessly) give both Sky and Virgin Media the required 31 days notice today in order to ensure that their services are cut off on the day of our removals without penalty.

Funny thing - in both instances, after negotiating through the infuriating 'Press this for this and that for that' and waiting the 10 mins it took to talk to a human being, I explained that I wanted to give notice and was put on hold then disconnected from the call. Infuriating to have to go through the whole thing again.

Anyway, again in both instances, I stated up front that we were relocating to Cyprus and please do not put me through to 'customer loyalty' in order for them to make some discounted offer to retain me - it would be a waste of their time and mine. Both needed to speak to their manager as clearly this was not in their script! Once again I was put on hold, but mercifully kept my cool. Of course, the Sky rep said 'I can reduce your bill by £15 per month - despite my preamble!

Anyway - the dirty deed is done with minimal collateral damage! Goodbye Sky! Goodbye Virgin! lane:


----------



## David_&_Letitia

hiatusxenia said:


> I'm a landlady with many properties in and around London and this sounds exhorbitant to me. 10% + VAT is the absolute most you should pay, so please shop around. No extra advertising - what rubbish. Their fees should include everything: advertising, viewings & management but EPC's, gas safety, inventories etc., are separate and on top of the 10%. Sometimes they will include the deposit protection but usually that is extra as well.
> 
> Can I just point out that having an agent will NOT protect you from the scenario you described. They generally distance themselves once things go wrong but obviously are useful since they are on the spot and can usually organise repairs, etc., quickly (at extra cost). A good one will offer advice but they really are few and far between.
> 
> You can very easily organise this yourselves, but these days it is very time consuming - particularly at the start/end of the tenancy. I would advise that you leave keys with a trusted friend or family member and organise a good plumber and handyman before you leave. Perhaps you may already know some ? Even the deposit can be protected by you for free.
> 
> Most decent inventory firms will organise a check-in and check-out as well.
> 
> The tenants should pay all the bills, including the council tax.
> 
> Shop around!


I have spoken to the agent, and have been assured that this is a standard fee for all the main letting agents in Northern Ireland. Apparently, their fees used to be 10% of the annual rent + VAT but has been reduced to one months rent + VAT in order to be more competitive. However, as we have a tenant already lined up, the agent has agreed to waive the marketing fee (clearly no longer required) and reduced the Finders Fee to £600 + VAT. This charge is normally supposed to cover the cost of showing prospective tenants the property (sometimes on multiple occasions) and to do a credit check and obtain references. I guess that all letting agent fees would be regional in nature and what applies in the buoyant London market, does not necessarily equate to what is happening in other areas of the country. I don't know, for example, if you are required to register as a Landlord with any of the the Metropolitan Councils, but it is now law in Northern Ireland (since 25 Feb 14). Also in Belfast, the Landlord is held liable for rates, so even if it was in the letting agreement for the Tenant to pay, if they default, I would still be liable for their debt!

I have a very good and trusted friend who is employed as a maintenance man in the local Hospice and he's also a qualified electrician. I therefore plan to do as you advise and have him registered with the agent as my main 'fixer' for all things. His reward will be an annual holiday in Cyprus (where he can maintain the swimming pool!)

Grateful if you would give me a steer regarding Landlord Insurance. Direct Line have been pushing this on TV for some time now, and I had an online quote of £178. Is this good or bad for an unfurnished let? What sort of pitfalls am I looking for, and do you have a recommended insurer?


----------



## nemo1843

Hello

With regard to buildings insurance, I used Simply Business (0845 450 9959) they gave me very competitive quotes. Do be careful as some insurance companies do not want to insure a house where the tenant is resident overseas (don't ask me why). My OH has also used Directline in the past who have proved to be good as well.


----------



## PeteandSylv

It seems to me that the rate you have to pay in NI for these services is rather different from England. This parallels the 1.25% estate agent fee I paid when we sold up in England compared to the 5% fees charged in Cyprus.

Pete


----------



## zach21uk

Glad you at least managed to get some slight discounts on the fees you were being charged. 

As I like to say, look after your pennies and your pennies look after you!


----------



## hiatusxenia

I'm very sorry I did not realise you are in Ireland which obviously puts a different perspective on things! £178 for LL insurance doesn't sound too bad to me but I would also suggest you try a good broker, especially in future years if you intend keeping the house. Direct Line et al usually give you a good price in the first year and then it mysteriously increases on renewal! My broker often obtains good discounts for me and it can also be used as a bargaining tool for DL now or in the future. 

I am shocked at all the mandatory charges and associated bureaucracy you describe. I do hope London doesn't follow suit. 

I'm also glad to hear that the agent made some fair reductions in the end.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

As some of you are aware, we are now on a 2 week working holiday in Cyprus (Polis) primarily to find a property for long term rental. Our ideal is a 3 bed, unfurnished, pet friendly bungalow with central heating, fly screens, shutters and private pool for €550-€700pcm. We are prepared to compromise on one or more of these criteria and will no doubt have to do so, but there's no harm in setting the gold standard and then trying to find it.

We have arranged with Becky at SmartRentz to look at some properties on Monday next week, but having driven around some of the villages where she has properties she wants to show us, (of which we had no prior knowledge) it's unlikely that any will actually fit the bill. Koilli is one such village with a property she is keen to show us. However, we found the altitude way too high and the village itself a little 'disjointed' for our liking (my apologies to any expats who live there!).

We really like Polis and would ideally like to find a property here or fairly close to here, and I suspect that word of mouth is the way we will find our ideal home rather than the various websites we have been perusing for the last 9 months. We went for a drive today to Argaka and stopped for brunch at an Irish Bar - Fly Again (isn't it strange how you find Irish bars all over the world). Anyway, we were advised (thank you Ann) to speak to one of the brothers who own the bar and we will be contacted tomorrow to be shown 'a property which is one of 5 villas owned by a lady who lives or lived in S. Africa'. I therefore have a sneaking suspicion that this may be the property vacated by a Forumite friend!

On a subsequent drive around Polis, hoping to see a 'For Rent' sign, for our dream property, we thought we had struck gold - a positively perfect bungalow with lovely pool and for rent! Unfortunately, when we enquired, it was a holiday rental property and not for long term rent.

We then met with Alison from A20 in Latchi who assured us that she had some properties which met all of our criteria EXCEPT being unfurnished. It appears that the number of clients now asking for unfurnished properties exceeds the supply, and owners are not willing (or maybe not able) to change this status. However, she gave us some hope that she had a property which would tick all boxes and which was not on the website. We view on Monday afternoon.

We really enjoyed meeting up with all of those we have met so far. It is so good to be able to get the lowdown from those who have walked the walk before us. We also hope to meet more of you before we leave.


----------



## zach21uk

I am PM'ing you with a few links now to properties that were not suitable for me, but might fit the bill for you.

Nice to meet you yesterday.


----------



## David_&_Letitia

We finally found our dream property in Polis! 

When we first saw it, it was one of those moments when we just knew that this was meant for us. It was 'right'.

We managed to haggle the price down, and with the provision that we pay 6 months rent up front, the owner has also agreed to have LPG Central Heating installed by the time of our move in date (it is fitted for CH and he has the radiators already)

Letitia is ecstatic, and I must admit that I am pretty chuffed too! 

Retirement, 60th birthday, 40th anniversary and most importantly - Cyprus and the rest of our lives - here we come, ready or not!

lane:


----------



## zach21uk

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## David_&_Letitia

zach21uk said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!


Thanks Zach!

In the end, it wasn't any of the endless websites I have been searching over the last 9 months, including the very useful ones you PM'd me with. It was partly leg work, but most of all it was fate - karma - whatever you want to call it there was a series of events which made all of this possible. It was all meant to be!


----------



## zach21uk

I'll buy you a celabratory beer one of these days


----------



## Jammydodger63

David_&_Letitia said:


> We finally found our dream property in Polis!
> 
> When we first saw it, it was one of those moments when we just knew that this was meant for us. It was 'right'.
> 
> We managed to haggle the price down, and with the provision that we pay 6 months rent up front, the owner has also agreed to have LPG Central Heating installed by the time of our move in date (it is fitted for CH and he has the radiators already)
> 
> Letitia is ecstatic, and I must admit that I am pretty chuffed too!
> 
> Retirement, 60th birthday, 40th anniversary and most importantly - Cyprus and the rest of our lives - here we come, ready or not!
> 
> lane:


Congrats Dave & Letitia!

Wishing you both a very happy future in your new home in Polis - happy to catch up with you both for a drink and a chat whenever you're settled xx

Tracey & Ivan


----------



## Janetp

Well done Dave & Letitia, so happy for you both. Was really nice meeting with you.

Good luck

Janet & John


----------



## Talagirl

Hi David and Letitia

Well done - I think you know all the villages between Paphos and Polis intimately!. As you said the best way is to drive around and see if you get a feel for a place and you certainly did put in a lot of time and followed up every option, but you weren't prepared to settle for something that might do, it had to have the 'WOW factor' . Having read your posts over the past few months it is great news that everything is falling into place - I feel so excited for you both and look forward to seeing you in November.


----------



## bwfcwood

Good luck and happiness in your new home. Lovely to meet you and put faces to names. Hopefully it won't be too long before we realise our dream. 
Sharon & Ste


----------



## Talagirl

We met another couple yesterday who also have just found a rental apartment by walking around the area and looking at properties they were interested in. One of the tenants told them there were two apartments available, gave them the name of the owner and they set up a meeting/viewing. Negotiated the price, have the keys, paid what they thought was a deposit - only to be told their next month's rental is due 1st November!


----------



## Baywatch

Talagirl said:


> We met another couple yesterday who also have just found a rental apartment by walking around the area and looking at properties they were interested in. One of the tenants told them there were two apartments available, gave them the name of the owner and they set up a meeting/viewing. Negotiated the price, have the keys, paid what they thought was a deposit - only to be told their next month's rental is due 1st November!


It is nice for the tenants but as I see it, also shows how desperate many owners are to rent out empty properties


----------



## Talagirl

Baywatch said:


> It is nice for the tenants but as I see it, also shows how desperate many owners are to rent out empty properties


Sorry Baywatch, but I don't understand your comment.


----------



## Baywatch

Talagirl said:


> Sorry Baywatch, but I don't understand your comment.


What I mean is that if a rent go down 25% it is a sign that it is hard to get tenants, not that the landlord is nice and just want less money


----------



## Talagirl

Baywatch, now I am even more confused. 25% reduction- not sure where you found this figure?


----------



## Rema

Talagirl said:


> Baywatch, now I am even more confused. 25% reduction- not sure where you found this figure?


I don't know about the 25% figure but what Anders is saying is that its all about supply and demand!

Being able to negotiate a reduction in rent indicates there is an oversupply in the market, not that the landlord is being unduly benevolent.
All well and good for the tenant though and happy for anybody who can agree beneficial terms.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Veronica

Talagirl said:


> Sorry Baywatch, but I don't understand your comment.


No I don't get what the point of that comment is either


----------



## Baywatch

Veronica said:


> No I don't get what the point of that comment is either


Take it away then. I saw a figure of rent before - after. From 1000 to 750. Mixup somewhere


----------



## Rema

Veronica said:


> No I don't get what the point of that comment is either


See my earlier post!


----------



## Talagirl

'Being able to negotiate a reduction in rent indicates there is an oversupply in the market, not that the landlord is being unduly benevolent'

I have to disagree with this comment - everything is negotiable. I know of people (English and Cypriot) who want to let their properties but they aren't prepared to let just anyone move in. 

With many items here, in other Mediterranean countries and certainly in the Middle East, a price is mentioned and you are expected to negotiate (haggle). We often get a 10% discount in shops, when renting vehicles, hotel accommodation et al - just by asking for a discount. So many times we have been told by Cypriots ' We want you to be happy'.

We are also used to being offered a package just as when I was offered a job here, I negotiated health care for my husband and myself, extra pay for on-call, petrol for on-call etc. The original offer was just the basic salary and to work all hours as required.

Likewise with David and Letitia they wanted central heating wherever they lived and they have negotiated terms that suit them and the landlord.


----------



## Baywatch

Talagirl said:


> 'Being able to negotiate a reduction in rent indicates there is an oversupply in the market, not that the landlord is being unduly benevolent'
> 
> I have to disagree with this comment - everything is negotiable. I know of people (English and Cypriot) who want to let their properties but they aren't prepared to let just anyone move in.
> 
> With many items here, in other Mediterranean countries and certainly in the Middle East, a price is mentioned and you are expected to negotiate (haggle). We often get a 10% discount in shops, when renting vehicles, hotel accommodation et al - just by asking for a discount. So many times we have been told by Cypriots ' We want you to be happy'.
> 
> We are also used to being offered a package just as when I was offered a job here, I negotiated health care for my husband and myself, extra pay for on-call, petrol for on-call etc. The original offer was just the basic salary and to work all hours as required.
> 
> Likewise with David and Letitia they wanted central heating wherever they lived and they have negotiated terms that suit them and the landlord.


To clarify my mistake. The 25% reduction was for a apartment in Agios Athanasios, Limassol. Sorry for the mixup


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Baywatch said:


> Take it away then. I saw a figure of rent before - after. From 1000 to 750. Mixup somewhere


I'm not sure that I discussed any actual figures in my post, but for the sake of clarity, this is what happened:

We were shown our dream property by an agent in Latchi. She did not know the owner, nor did she have any prior knowledge of the property other than through a third party. She had shown us 3 unsuitable properties in the Polis area, and 'on spec' drove past our villa, telling us that it may be available, but that it appeared to have someone 'occupying it'. I said that we should stop and look. The 'occupier' turned out to be the Cypriot owner.

After looking at the property (and both Letitia and me falling in love with it) I asked the agent how much it was and she said €1,000 per month 'non negotiable'.

As Letitia was so set on the villa, I worked on figures to try to confirm if this was affordable, but subsequently said to the agent that we were not interested at that price.

I then cast our net further afield and drove to Sea Caves, St George's and Kissonerga to check out the areas, but totally by chance found an agent in Kissonerga and called in to discuss properties. After 45 mins and a short list of places to look at, we were told of a Polis villa for €850, which we discovered to be the same as the 'non negotiable' €1,000 villa. A call to the owner revealed that he believed that he had a couple (us!) interested in the villa and the price was now €1,000.

After looking at another 3 unsuitable properties with this agent, we said that we wanted to negotiate the price of our dream Polis villa. We offered €700 as it was, but said that if LPG Central heating was to be installed, we would pay up to €800 per month. On the proviso that we paid 6 months up front, the owner - a very honourable 'old school' and elderly gentleman, agreed the latter.

We have therefore agreed the terms and move in on 29 Oct with a 20% reduction in rent and central heating (which was a deal breaker for us) being agreed. We are very happy with the way things have turned out...


----------



## Davetheeagle

Good luck,

12 days until our working holiday starts, so hopefully we will have the same luck!


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Less than 2 weeks now until our removals! 

Whilst I think I may know the answer, I am unsure of whether to bring some of our heavier Winter clothing. I have a 100% wool 'Arthur Daley' type 3/4 length coat, a 100% wool 3/4 length 'crombie' type coat I wear for funerals and a heavy Barbour jacket. Is it worth bringing any of these?


----------



## zach21uk

Might be worth having if you take a trip up to the ski resorts.


----------



## Veronica

Maybe the Barbour jacket for trips to Troodos in the winter but others are unlikely ever to be needed.


----------



## zach21uk

Unless "The Day After Tomorrow" happens  Always should be prepared for the end of the world


----------



## PeteandSylv

Do bring some warm outdoor clothing for the winter. You may only need for a short period but it can get very cold particularly if there is a wind blowing or you have to go out in a shower.

It is not just the Troodos area that gets cold.

Pete


----------



## nemo1843

Much to the amusement of my OH I brought my fur coat out with me last year (not real fur I must point out). There were three days last December when I was so glad I did.


----------



## PeteandSylv

nemo1843 said:


> Much to the amusement of my OH I brought my fur coat out with me last year (not real fur I must point out). There were three days last December when I was so glad I did.


I take it those 3 days weren't hunting days !








.................................................................









Pete


----------



## David_&_Letitia

It's now a little under 2 weeks since returning to the UK to prepare for our removals (which starts tomorrow for 2 days) and to prepare our house for letting the day after we move out! It's been a manic time...

Having worked all of last week, I finally retired on Fri with a lovely farewell lunch from the permanent staff with extremely thoughtful gifts - a Mont Blanc pen, iTunes vouchers, beautiful silver jewellery and also a stunning bouquet of flowers for Letitia.

Numerous trips have taken place to charity shops and the recycling centre during the past 10 days. You would not believe the stuff we have given away or simply 'dumped'. I paid £1,000 around 10 years ago for a Denon surround sound system which we put in the attic as surplus to requirements around 6 years ago - the consumer ethic gone crazy, I know. Anyway, charity shops do not take electrical equipment for 'elf & safety reasons, so I pointed out to the very nice chap at the recycling centre that this was a perfectly good and rather expensive system, only to be told which skip to put it in. What a crazy world. We also donated some really good quality clothes to Barnado's. They included some expensive ball gowns from Letitia and various suits and heavy Winter coats from me - one of which cost £350 and worn only twice. I went back today to see a sign saying "all clothing 99p". Now don't get me wrong - we knew what we were doing, and ultimately have no regrets, but I would have liked to think that our donations would have raised more money for good causes than they seem to have done.

Anyway, it's frightening how fast time has marched on, and having had some really busy days and a few sleepless nights, tomorrow is the beginning of the end and Thursday is the end of the beginning. Our tenant moves in on Friday. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## mdekkers

David_&_Letitia said:


> I paid £1,000 around 10 years ago for a Denon surround sound system which we put in the attic as surplus to requirements around 6 years ago - the consumer ethic gone crazy, I know. Anyway, charity shops do not take electrical equipment for 'elf & safety reasons, so I pointed out to the very nice chap at the recycling centre that this was a perfectly good and rather expensive system, only to be told which skip to put it in.


... I would have happily taken a Denon off your hands for money ...

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv

I too had a wealth of possessions to get rid of when we moved, in fact 30 years of accumulated stuff. I was amazed at how much we raised and how much stuff was in demand. Ebay is an amazing resource to judge demand for items as well as for selling. The surround sound amp (non-working) shipped to California, LP's to various places including one to Japan for about £200 and electronic valves shipped all over the world.

Nevertheless I warn you that when you are here it won't take long for you to need something that was tucked away in the garage for years on the basis of being useful someday. Sadly it'll be gone!

Pete


----------



## DH59

We're having the same issues, with things still to get rid of. Keith has some hi-fi separates but someone may be coming to look at them tomorrow, otherwise they will have to be brought with us. As we now have mp3 players and a back up of all our music, we have sold CDs. We also have e-readers so a lot of books have gone.

Clothes are another issue, and I have sold good stuff for peanuts or sent it to charity. You just have to grin and bear it, really. We did a car boot sale the other week and made quite a bit of money, but it was almost given away. Still, at least all the clutter has gone, although I do feel that we will still have lots of stuff to bring over that we may not need!

Three weeks left to work, and then another week until we fly!!


----------



## MacManiac

DH59 said:


> Three weeks left to work, and then another week until we fly!!


_Tempus fugit_ ... you'll be here before you realise.


----------



## Eaglepapa

What?

David_&_Letitia. You are just planing to move in CY and already had criticized my topics before? Not bad input really )))
OK. Good luck!


----------



## DH59

MacManiac said:


> _Tempus fugit_ ... you'll be here before you realise.


Indeed! Panic is now setting in, and my... ahem... digestive system is a little topsy-turvey!! Can't wait to get there, though.


----------



## MacManiac

DH59 said:


> Indeed! Panic is now setting in, and my... ahem... digestive system is a little topsy-turvey!! Can't wait to get there, though.


I can remember posting in 55 Days in Bexhill that we were nervous but couldn't work out what we were nervous about. Two years' later (2nd anniversary on Thursday) and there was nothing to be nervous about. Be strong and keep taking the tablets


----------



## David_&_Letitia

Update:

It was a hectic time leading up to our removals, which included purchasing items which we knew we would need in Cyprus (electric blankets, curtain material etc). Our packing date was 1 October when a team of 5 men from the removals company spent all day using bubble wrap and cardboard to 'Export Wrap' all of our furniture and possessions. They were extremely professional and we had no qualms whatsoever that they were giving us anything other than a superlative level level of service. A team of 6 men loaded the container on 2 October and had finished by 1530 with a copy of the inventory handed over to us - 8 pages of A4 listing every package and general contents and also naming the person who packed it. My car was driven by the agents to their depot to load into the container. We were assured that the 'furniture end' of the container would be securely separated with a wooden screen and the car would be secured inside the container. 

Check-in for our overnight ferry to Liverpool was 2030, so Letitia and a team of friends spent the next 4 hours cleaning the empty house from top to bottom. I drew the short straw and had to clean the oven! Nevertheless, we managed to catch our boat on time and slept the sleep of the dead that night on board! Our tenant moved in at 1200 the following day.

After our boat docked, we then drove from Liverpool to the small village of Waltham in Lincolnshire in Letitia's car but had a problem along the way and needed the services of the RAC for the final 30 miles! We planned to stay with my mother for a week in Waltham. As she lives in the back of beyond, we had no internet, no 4G for my iPad, no 3G for our iPhones, no satellite TV and no mobile phone signal. Add to this the lack of a car for a week, and what do you have? Complete and utter rest forced upon us through circumstance! It was actually bliss once we got over the initial horror of not being able to check the Forum, Facebook and e-mails on an hourly basis or watching banal programmes on TV or driving into town to buy things we don't need! We seem to be so over reliant on technology nowadays that in the words of WH Davies "...we have no time to stand and stare." A blissfully enforced rest ensued.

Oh well, last weekend we arrived in Plymouth to stay with our children and grandchildren until our flight leaves on Wed 29 Oct. Back to the world of hi-tech, and connectivity! It was also our 40th wedding anniversary on Sunday, so a celebratory meal in a Dartmoor Pub was the order of the day.

Our dog crate has arrived for the flight to Cyprus and comes in 2 halves, so we have 2 weeks to get her used to using the bottom half as her bed before the shock of being caged for up to 8 hours after we fit the top half.

Today is my last paid day of work (although I am officially on Terminal Leave), so tomorrow, my 60th birthday, is also officially my final retirement date. 

It's all downhill from here!


----------



## Davetheeagle

Well after 12 days looking at property and viewing over 50 we found the perfect place.

2 bed, ground floor, disabled access and a communial pool.

Made a really cheeky offer and much to our surprise we are now the owners of a stunning 100 Sq M apartment in Prodromi, that is perfect for us.

Now just another 912 working days and the dream becomes reality-


----------



## MacManiac

So the proverbial "piece of cake" then. See you soon. I believe Ann has emailed Letitia about stuff.


----------



## SarahJW

*Bringing a car*

Hi guys Someone mentioned that I would be paying such a high amount of capital tax gains. I have a kia sportage that is 10 years old with 160000 on the clock. Its probably worth £1500 if that. I would have liked to bring it with me until it completely gives up the will. We've had it from new so know its history. Can I ask how much I would pay out to bring the car? Is it worth it. My son also wants to bring his which is a fiat punto worth about £2000.


----------



## booboo

I would love an update on this having just read through the whole lot.


----------



## MrSpadge

I've just read the last few posts and come to the conclusion that there will be some excellent reading material for tonight (bright sunshine and glare on the balcony render the exercise challenging right now). Kudos for bumping 👍


----------

